# Two legged cat



## undertheweather (9 February 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-side.html?ICO=most_read_module#axzz2KMOOcJ2g

What do you think?


----------



## Ladybird (9 February 2013)

I think it was selfish, whilst I have no qualms with a one leg amputee, surely two legs on the same side is only going to leader to further problems (i.e. his back is completely curved in those photo's to keep him balanced), however saying that - if he's coping short term then fine, I just see an owner that would put an animal through that not being able to see that it has to be right for the cat and not themselves.


----------



## thewonderhorse (9 February 2013)

Hmm. Personally I would have pts. You would have to question the cats quality of life I think. Its like animals on wheels. Is it for the benefit of the animals quality of life or the fact, like the lady said in the interview, she couldn't bear to have the animal pts x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 February 2013)

Normally I would say PTS but seeing that video, the cat seems happy and can get around (albeit with its own style). And seems to get around and run fairly quickly despite its disability .

 So in this instance I would not PTS.   sweet little cat.


----------



## pines of rome (9 February 2013)

Amazing little cat, I must say he does not look unhappy!


----------



## Maesfen (9 February 2013)

Disgusting that a vet would condone this TBH.  There was a dog on FB last week only born with stumps for forelegs so spends his whole time on his back legs.

Where is the compassion for their pets FROM these owners?


----------



## HaffiesRock (9 February 2013)

Good on the cat!

I think at the time of needing the 2nd leg removed I would have said to pts, but looking at the cat now it looks happy to me  x


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 February 2013)

Personally, I must say that I don't see a happy cat.  

So what that he hasn't lied down and refused to continue living, the survival instinct is usually a quite strong instinct, so only because he tries to make the best out of the situation, doesn't mean that it is in his best interest to live on two legs. 

And who decided to call that 55 seconds long video "... master of balance and poise"? When there is more than one occasion where he loses his balance and/or is swaying and trying to find his balance. Besides, even if he had had a perfect balance, I don't know if I think that it is fair when I think of the stress and strain that it means for a body, that is designed to walk on four legs, but now must walk on two legs, day in and day out.


----------



## Bourbons (9 February 2013)

Ladybird said:



			I think it was selfish, whilst I have no qualms with a one leg amputee, surely two legs on the same side is only going to leader to further problems (i.e. his back is completely curved in those photo's to keep him balanced), however saying that - if he's coping short term then fine, I just see an owner that would put an animal through that not being able to see that it has to be right for the cat and not themselves.
		
Click to expand...

^^ THIS!!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 February 2013)

I'm not a cat person, but to me that is not a happy cat! 
IMHO the owners are selfish. He should have been peacefully PTS.


----------



## twiglet84 (9 February 2013)

I think its terrible! Dont know how the vet got away with performing the surgery to be honest! They should be reported, and the owner!


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 February 2013)

He didn't look particularly happy to me.  On part of that video he doesn't seem too keen to go outside but the door pushes him out.  I think the vet who carried out the op to amputate the second leg was wrong, and should have listened to his 4 colleagues who were against it.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (10 February 2013)

Completely wrong and selfish of the owner.  More money than sense!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (10 February 2013)

Well .... when I was young my friend and in Girl Guides were doing our being kind to animals badge ( it's been 30 odd years so name escapes me) we answered a few questions about animal care and the vet brought in a few animals for us to name and outline care requirements ... good so far huh?

Well the he brought a tabby cat into the exam room, his own cat. It was large and sleek and masterful as only a confident cat can be.  The vet asked what stands out to you about my cat?  I was first and I really scrutinised his eyes tail and coat and I said "he is in really good condition and has obviously been well fed and wormed", then my friend we will call her Morag the minx went second and said "he has two legs"  ..... yes Morag the minx I'm sure you went on to have a successful life based upon your excellent observational skills... and I'm just me.

I haven't watched the vid as I can't bear it for the cat as the adjustment must be horiffic, but just to balance some of the fears I can honestly say the cat I met looked wonderful and totally cat like in movement and in control.

PS: we both got a badge .. kind vet


----------



## dolly-daydream (10 February 2013)

Good old insurance policys, if she had had to pay, nearly £7000 for the two operations, I think she would of thought twice


----------



## Beausmate (12 February 2013)

Why would someone be so selfish as to put a cat through that?  Especially an old cat.  Not fair.


----------

